# Need help with macro split



## Fsuphisig (May 17, 2014)

ok so ive been "bulking" for about 2 months now and i have gone up 15 pounds, im sitting at about 185 right now but I have lost my abs and I'm starting to feel slower and sweat more easily etc, everything that comes with gaining bodyfat. I havent been aiming for a certain macros but I have been using Myfitness pal app to make sure i reach my goal of 4000 calories every day. Its been going great and im getting stronger but I want to lean out a little so when I go home at the end of summer i can look good. Does anyone know a good macro split I should aim for that would still allow me to bulk or atleast stay the same and lean out a little. I took carbs out of my postworkout meal since I ingest quite a bunch preworkout, and I'm trying to eliminate fats as much as possible. 
I'm 5'8 btw and have been lifting for years. Also whats a good cardio technique for not wasting muscle, I was thinking of introducing two days a week of plyometrics and sprints on my off days, currently lifting 3 to 4 times a week a mix of bb and pl


----------



## Azog (May 17, 2014)

So you don't have set macros currently? Just try out the good 'ol 40/40/20 split on training days and cut some carbs out on non training days. Having less cals on non training days wouldn't hurt either. It should help keep you leaner.


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 18, 2014)

sounds good, so far ive just really been trying to get down as much food as possible really just aiming for the 4000 cal plus around 300g protein, getting good results but gaining some fat ya know 
I will try to limit carbs on non training days and maybe stay in the 3000's for calories
Do you know any good cardio techniques that wont waste muscle


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 18, 2014)

HIT cardio - pushing/draggng the sled, sprint training, intervals will spare more muscle.


----------



## jyoung8j (May 20, 2014)

Thts part of bulking.. if ur wanting those abs back take some carbs away and do lil cardio..


----------



## october110 (May 24, 2014)

I do 50%carb. 30%protein. 20%fat. Works well for me. Iv cut on that pretty good, currently still using it but upped calories and putting on lean size now


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2014)

Azog's got this nailed-down IMO. Cycle your carbs around your training days, cut cals on non-training days. Use an app like MyFitnessPal and track what you eat.


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 24, 2014)

I use my fitness pal but Ive been currently using it only to count total calories, ima start taking away carbs from some of my meals on non training days


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> I use my fitness pal but Ive been currently using it only to count total calories, ima start taking away carbs from some of my meals on non training days



You can also use the "Add Exercise" function to give yourself a caloric surplus on training days. 

The way I use it...

* Plan a baseline diet: same macros each day

* Use the "Add Exercise" function for a caloric surplus (I use 300 cals) on training days. Fill in this surplus with foods that align with your macro split

* Reduce baseline cals by 10% (largely through carb restriction - make sure you still get your protein requirement) on non-training days

Good luck, Mate!


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 24, 2014)

thanks alot noble, lookin forward to getting everything straightened up once im done studying for this damn lsat


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> thanks alot noble, lookin forward to getting everything straightened up once im done studying for this damn lsat



Good luck with your exam, Mate!


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 25, 2014)

You don't want to eliminate fats. You grow from proteins and fats. Carbohydrates replace glucose. You need carbohydrates to replace muscle glycogen and liver glycogen stores. High protein and essential fats are what you require to repair and grow.

For optimal growth you should be aiming for 50g protein, 40-50g carbs and at least 20g fats. Try some added fats to your meals in the source of almonds, cashews, wallnuts (raw). Or a tbsp of EVOO or Macadamia nut oil!! 

Protein sources alternate between lean and fatty protein sources per meal. Example white fish, beef, chicken, salmon.

I almost always have eggs in the morning with oatmeal personally. I go for the omega 3 eggs. It wont hurt you to have a few whole eggs


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 26, 2014)

good to know! I usually chug dowwn 6 whole eggs in the morning and make a fruit smoothie


----------

